# Tie Ring Question on Featherlite Trailers



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Unless _you _specifically specified the location of that tie ring...should not be a issue.

My trailer (semi-stock) has factory installed "tie rings". They are placed at about the roof/wall line in the trailer. My trailer is 7'+ in height...
Placed in a area that the horse has the least chance of injury occurring to them based upon the model you chose. Mine don't "stick-out" but lie flat and no sharp, rough or pointy edges.
My horse{s} range in height from 15.1 to 16.2 hands and those rings are no where in the vicinity to causing injury.
Now...if your horse does acrobatics while hauling or such anything is possible, but for the average shipped horse you should be fine.

Congratulations on your trailer purchase!!
:wink:


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Just about all of the horse trailers I've hauled have had the tie rings up very high, almost to the roof. So high that we short people can have problems reaching them!

I believe that's pretty much the standard location for the rings and up that high it's almost impossible for a horse to bump into them. Check with Featherlite to see where the rings will be located-I'm pretty sure you will have no problems.
Have fun with your new trailer!!


----------



## CMAgro14 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the replies!

I ended up digging deeper into the location of the tie rings and requested that they be mounted higher. They were originally to be mounted about midlevel in the trailer, but I had the factory change the design to mount them high above the air spaces.

Thanks again, really looking forward to having my new trailer in September. Can't come fast enough.


----------

